

Ask HN: I want to hack entrepreneurship, are you interested? - joshbert

Hello fellow hackers, I come to you with a quick question, though an important one. You have the power to decide the course of my next project. The decision is yours, which is why your honest opinion is so important to me.<p>To give you a rundown of things: I'm going to be launching a newsletter soon. We’re talking less than a month here. This newsletter is targeted towards people just like you and me.<p>Now, what do I mean by ‘someone like you and me’? Well, allow me to elaborate.<p>What I’m assuming is that you are currently in a similar place to where I used to be - you’re a person who has a deep interest in creating a startup and make it into a business, but don't have the exact concrete steps to do it or the time to do the necessary research and get started.<p>Maybe you do what I used to do - you read HN, Business Insider, AVC, Techcrunch and similar publications regularly, but realize that all of the real gems are scattered and that there's need for a real methodology that shows you how to discover a (real) problem, find an audience effectively and launch successfully to paying customers in an easy-to-understand fashion from beginning to end.<p>Now, let me be clear here: I'm not talking about Customer Development (which is good in its own right), but rather a series of methods with concrete steps in them for you to run with in order to discover a profitable market to exploit. All done in a complete, professional and easy-to-comprehend manner.<p>I have experience in the business field and would love to share my hard-earned lessons and wisdom gems with you. I’ve read a lot of advice from blogs, mentors, HN people and people from several other places. I’ve read nearly every startup-related and entrepreneurship book out there (Rework, Crossing the Chasm, Four Steps to the Epiphany, From Good to Great, etc.) and implemented their advice into my own business.<p>In short, I know what can work for a startup and what doesn’t.<p>When talking to my programmer friends, most tell me they'd like to handle the business part of things by themselves, but have little idea of how to go about it. Which is why they hire consultants who provide poor ROI or have to give away a part of their startups in order to get things done. That to me is a problem waiting to get resolved.<p>Now, I have a confession to make: I really love HN and the hacker mentality behind its community. PG and the HN community in general have made this site one of my favorite places on the internet. I love coming here, reading different experiences and contributing to discussions myself. I’m sure you love it just as much as I do and believe that there’s no reason entrepreneurship shouldn’t be hacked as well.<p>So my question to you is: are YOU interested in something like what I’ve just described? Basically a subscription to a service which shows you how to start, test, market, hire the right people for and sustain a profitable business starting from scratch.<p>By the way, I’m going to consult a couple of other startup and entrepreneurship outlets for this, but HN’s opinion will have the most impact in this decision.<p>It's important that you know that I'll be super transparent with everything, so you can expect regular updates from this moment on of how things are going with this project and where I’m going with it during each particular month.<p>TL;DR: Would you like to learn how to start a startup, do the marketing for it, create an audience, hire the right people to create your team and turn it into a sustainable business?<p>Disclaimer: There’ll be a small monthly fee involved so that it can be worthwhile for every one of us, though the actual value will surpass the monetary cost by an order of magnitude.<p>If you'd like me to include you into the preliminary list of interested people, just let me know in your post please.<p>Thank you in advance for letting me know your opinions, all questions and thoughts will be taken into consideration and responded to.
======
tslocum
I recommend setting up a Google spreadsheet form to collect emails during this
preliminary stage. Mark me down, please.

~~~
joshbert
Consider it done, thank you. I'll be making the first update when the month
runs out and take you up on that suggestion. Google spreadsheet is a nice
idea. Appreciate it!

------
gdhillon
I would be interested in a subscription services which shows "how to start,
validate and test idea, market product, hire the right people for and sustain
a profitable business starting from scratch."

~~~
joshbert
Thank you! I'm adding you to the list of interest. Can I get your email please
or should I use DigLig to contact you?

